

Learning Erlang - llambda
http://20bits.com/articles/learning-erlang/

======
rdtsc
May I also recommend:

Learning:

<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/>

and also

"Erlang and OTP in Action" by Martin Logan,et. al.

<http://www.manning.com/logan/>

Web REPL:

<http://www.tryerlang.org/>

Community:

<http://www.planeterlang.org/>

<http://www.trapexit.org/>

~~~
llambda
I've read through most of Learn You Some Erlang and I have to say that the
second half of the book really starts to break down. About the point where you
start to build the concurrent application the author's descriptions of what's
going on become hard to follow and in some cases are glossed over with some
new elements being left out entirely.

I was a little disappointed by the tutorial overall. Although the functional
programming portion (first half) is quite good; well written and easy to
follow.

I'm still looking for a great introductory text for Erlang.

~~~
abecedarius
I liked Joe Armstrong's book <http://pragprog.com/book/jaerlang/programming-
erlang>

(I already knew the basics when I read it, and I have not read Learn You Some
Erlang)

------
gurraman
Good stuff - very succinct. But... the basics of Erlang are very
straightforward and tutorials are plentiful. There really should be more
articles on the things that set Erlang apart (OTP design principles etc)
written in the style of this article.

UPDATE: One of the reasons I'm not writing aforementioned articles is my
inability to convey what I mean. What I really meant to say: "Very succinct.
The articles this guy will produce in the future will be very beneficial to
the community."

~~~
jfarmer
When I wrote this 2.5 years ago let me assure you: the tutorials were not
plentiful.

Update: Well, har har har, I actually wrote it 3.5 years ago.

------
ams6110
_Erlang is about concurrency and message-passing, so for my first exercise I’m
going to try to create some simple network services._

Create some simple toy services that use raw message passing, just to get
familiar with how things work at a low level. But when you get ready to do
anything production-grade, or even find yourself thinking about things like
"how do I ensure all my processes get started before I start trying to send
messages" start learning OTP. A great tool for generating skeleton OTP
applications and helping with a lot of the associated housekeeping is rebar.

The book by Martin Logan, mentioned in another comment, is a great primer on
OTP once you have the basics of Erlang under your belt.

------
Roboprog
Ah, assign only once. It's as if thousands of COBOL programmers cried out at
once and then were suddenly extinguished :-) ("Bastards! What did you do with
the DATA DIVISION!!!")

Good catch about symbols (variables) starting with caps, vs unquoted atoms
starting with lowers. I've skimmed the Prag.Prog. Erlang book, but did not pay
close enough attention to catch it.

Now if only I could really get my head around monads... (at least I got to
study another language with lists and atoms back at school in the 80s, though
it wasn't covered very well at CSUS)

------
pkulak
Good article. But now I just want to read the second one that doesn't exist
yet!

~~~
jfarmer
These are all the Erlang-related articles I wrote:
<http://20bits.com/tag/erlang/>

